# Cramps @ 9 weeks



## rayraykay

Hello everyone-

I had a missed miscarriage in November. It was terrible, I didn't see it coming whatsoever. Since it was my first pregnancy, I just thought and was told by famy and close friends that I was just a lucky woman who didn't have intense symptoms.

Anyway, I got my BFP on April 6th, I'm due December 17th. I'm 9 weeks 3 days. I've noticed that my pinching cramps are coming around more often. It's not more intense or severe- just happens more often. I notice it mainly on the sides of my uterus and into my hip bones, sometimes in my back. There's never blood but since I didn't bleed last time that isn't reassuring. Sometimes they just feel like menstrual cramps. My other symptoms are still there. I haven't had super intense nausea but I think feel sick sometimes. The most intense symptoms I have are fatigue, my breasts are soo sore and way bigger and I have to pee so much. 

Am I just worrying myself sick? Are these cramps normal to feel? I wish I could just relax about it especially since I heard the heartbeat on may 2nd but I just worry so much that I won't meet this baby.

Thank you for taking the time to read. I wish everyone a heathly happy 9 months!


----------



## rayraykay

*family not famy hahah


----------



## RedWylder

Rayray I have no words of wisdom but I really hope you're just freaking out for no reason. I had my own break down today. I really hope that we're both going to come out of this with rainbows.


----------



## rayraykay

Thanks red. I know. I'm majorly trippin. Haha. I just keep thinking "how can pinching be normal?? Even with no blood...?" How are you red? I soooo hope that these are our rainbows. Sometimes I'm sure everything is okay then a pinching sensation comes along and I can't help but think the worst.


----------



## A.P.

I think its completely normal. do you have a tilted uterus by chance? just asking because I do and always wondered if some of the cramps I felt were related to my uterus correcting itself... if the pain is on both sides kind of like a tugging feeling following the line a bikini would from the groin area to the hip area its most likely round ligament pain...everything says they dont start until the second trimester but I had them starting around 8 or nine weeks. Its just your uterus stretching. pains you need to worry about would be the pains you felt during your previous loss (if you had a natural miscarriage you should know what im referring to) it would be like severe period cramps, and back pains very shortly followed by blood. when i had my m/c in january I woke up with such bad pains, went to the bathroom to pee and it was so bad i wanted to scream and no urine would come out. i went to the hospital and about an hour later started to bleed... typically though the first sign is bleeding...but that pinching feeling seems more like stretching muscles and ligaments than anything to me... and they're getting more common because each passing day your little one gets bigger making your uterus expand to accommodate it. and you can take some comfort in knowing one you've heart LO's heartbeat the risk of miscarriage is down to somewhere between 1-2 %


----------



## rayraykay

Thank you AP! I appreciate it. And actually, yes, I do have a tilted uterus, hahaha! Isn't that funny? Whenever my doctor says it I kinda can't help but laugh a little. We've talked but yeah I got the fetal doppler, and it's really put a lot of my fears to rest. After you told me it even reads the heartbeat slower than it actually is, that makes me feel even better, so DH and I time it ourselves now. Honestly, it's just such a comfort to hear it going down there. So awesome. Thank you for your answer and support, I feel SO MUCH better now.


----------



## A.P.

also with the doppler....im sooo guilty of this...had a freak out this morning... try not to read into the BPM too much...its apparently normal for it to fluctuate a lot during a day...anywhere from 120-180 depending on a lot of things (mines usually 160 but today was 148)....if its first in the morning it will be slower as your (and babys) blood sugar is low - cool - and whether or not he/she is sleeping. also as you get further along...the sound will change it will be louder(sometimes it sounds like something is beating the inside of my doppler) and you will be able to tell if baby is laying weird because the hb will sound different... this morning it sounded so odd...then baby moved i found him again and it was perfect just from him being in a different position....it freaked me out at first though! thats happened twice....if you find it sounds odd wait for a minute or two and baby will eventually move away from the doppler as they do not like them and then try again with its new position and it should sound normal :) thats what ive found at least


----------

